# Verslavingen > Roken >  Nu stoppen

## rafaelo

Hallo,

Ik rook ook erg veel en ben nog jong. Wil 1 januarie stoppen, ik ga ook stopppen moet ook als is het soms wel lekker. 

Heeft iemand een TIP, wat kan ik gebruiken om minder zin aan een sigaret te hebben? 
en wat je het beste kan doen als je zin heb om er een op te steken.

Als iemand tips heeft, hoor ik het graag. 

bedankt..

----------


## snipper

In ieder geval zorgen dat je genoeg lichaamsbeweging krijgt! Door te sporten maken je hersenen een stofje aan waardoor je je goed gaat voelen en is het makkelijker om van een verslaving af te komen. En je kunt ook vragen of je vrienden en familie je willen helpen, dus dat ze je geen sigaret moeten aanbieden enzo.

----------


## Agnes574

Je kunt ook bij de apotheek 'NTB-sigaretten' kopen,dit zijn sig op basis van planten zonder tabak en zonder nicotine...voor de één helpt het om die sig geleidelijk aan te vervangen door 'nicotine-sigaretten',voor de ander niet...
Ook kun je Champix(medicatie op voorschrift)aanvragen,maar er zit een behoorlijk prijskaartje aan...das minder...
Weet je dat na 48u stoppen alle nicotine uit je lichaam is verdwenen?
Dus na 4 à 5 dagen stoppen kun je er vanaf zijn...helaas is het bij velen 'de gewoontehandeling van het roken' wat stoppen zo moeilijk maakt! 
Zo ook in mijn geval...maar ik vervang nu reeds een deel van mijn 'nicotine-sigaretten' door 'NTB-sigaretten',dus is het bij mij idd de 'gewoontehandeling' waar ik,na zoveel jaar,vanaf moet te zien geraken!

Sterkte en succes!
Agnes

----------


## Agnes574

Zal hier deze week nog een uitgebreid artikel zetten over roken,stoppen met roken en de mogelijke 'hoe-te-stoppen-methodes'!!!

Agnes Xx

----------


## rafaelo

Hoi Agnes, 

Dat hoeft voor mij niet, ik stop gewoon door er niet over te denken. De sigaretten gewoon weg doen. 

Is het ook schadelijk voor je darmen, want heb PDS?

----------


## Agnes574

Maar,ookal hoeft het voor jou niet,dat artikel kan anderen wél aanspreken hé...er zijn er meer die willen stoppen met roken hoor...hier nog eentje  :Wink: 

Grtjs Agnes

----------


## Ziva

Van mij mag je dat artikel er op zetten hoor Agnes,
alle informatie en hulp is welkom!

Ziva

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb het artikel er op gezet!
Zie in deze rubriek onder 'Stoppen met roken'!

Sterkte en succes!
Agnes

----------


## morgaine89

ben van de ene op de andere dag gestopt, kreeg de kronkel in men hoofd en heb sinds dien nog maar 1 keer toegegeven, 1 hijs van een zwaar shaggie... dat doe ik dus nooit weer! 

verder was het bij mij meer een gewoonte die ik moest doorbreken dan een echte lichamelijke verslaving...

----------

